# Head Bolt Torque Specs



## skylarkin13 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am currently in the process of reinstalling the head on my '02 tt. My Bentley says to torque the cylinder head bolts to 30 ft-lbs plus a 1/2 turn, but I have seen several other posts on 1.8t forum where it says 44 ft-lbs plus a 1/2 turn.
This is a big discrepancy. My Bentley has been wrong before and I want to double check. I really don't want ot have to deal with a leaky head gasket in the winter!
Is there a difference from Audi to VWs?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Head Bolt Torque Specs (skylarkin13)*

Tighten juuuuuust til it starts to strip......back OFF 1/4 turn








you can get your answer in the FAQ of the 1.8t forum, i'm too lazy


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Head Bolt Torque Specs (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Tighten juuuuuust til it starts to strip......back OFF 1/4 turn








you can get your answer in the FAQ of the 1.8t forum, i'm too lazy

No no use the German method...turn till it snaps then add a quarter turn!








But yeah the actual spec along with a bunch of others are in the 1.8T FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skylarkin13 (Sep 3, 2009)

Spoke with the dealer... 40nm (29.5 ft-lbs.) plus a half turn


----------



## genesisv (Mar 29, 2011)

*The reason for the 30 ft.lb - 44 ft.lb contradiction on the 1.8 cylinder head*

All my research on this has led me to conclude that the difference lies in whether the engine is a turbo or not. 
The turbo is a three step process: 
1. Tighten each bolt to 30 (or just under to be precise) ft.lbs starting from the center and working outwards (there is a diagram on-line at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3425946 that shows you the UN-tightening sequence, so I am assuming that the reverse of this is the correct tightening sequence); 
2. then go round again and tighten another 1/4 turn (90 degrees); 
3. then go round again and tighten another 1/4 turn.

For the NON-turbo, it is a four step process (i.e. you have to you round the sequence four times):
1. Tighten the bolts to 30 ft.lbs;
2. Tighten the bolts to 44 ft.lbs;
3. Tighten each bolt another 1/4 turn; 
4. Tighten each bolt another 1/4 turn.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

I just replaced my head this weekend, per Bentley...

44 ft/lbs + 1/2 turn (two 1/4 turns are permitted).

Car is running great with these specs.


----------

